# Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich



## GW-Player (30. Juni 2008)

*Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Hallo,

nachdem jetzt Diablo3 angekündigt wurde, wollte ich mir nochmal Diablo2 reinziehen.

Jetzt habe ich es installiert und wollte es auch patchen, es kommt aber immer diese Fehlermeldung:


			
				Fehlermeldung schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard BNUpdate v2.72 compiled on Oct 16 2003
> Log created at  5:23 pm on 06/30/2008
> 
> This patch upgrades Diablo II from version 1.00 or later to version 1.10.
> ...



Jetzt habe ich im Verzeichnis geguckt, ob diese binkw32.dll wirkliich nicht da ist.
Komischerweise ist sie im Verzeichnis. Dann hab ich im Internet nach der Datei gesucht und sie auch gefunden. Hab sie mir gesaugt und ins Verzeichnis extrahiert.

Trotzdem kriege ich diese Fehlermeldung!

Kann mir einer helfen?

Danke schon mal im voraus

Gruß an alle Leser


----------



## ShiZon (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 30.06.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem jetzt Diablo3 angekündigt wurde, wollte ich mir nochmal Diablo2 reinziehen.
> 
> ...



Hast du eine CD/DVD von einem Spielmagazin mit einem älteren Diablo 2 Patch eventuell mal nach Patch 1.10 im I-Net suchen. Eine Neuinstallation hast du auch schon gemacht? :-o


----------



## GW-Player (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				ShiZon am 30.06.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 30.06.2008 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die CDs(3 Stück) sind aus der PCGames 01/05. Es war auch eine Erste-Hilfe-CD dabei. 
Auf der waren drei Dateien(D2data.mpq, D2char.mpq,D2sfx.mpq und d2speech.mpq) und die Patches v1.09 und 1.10. Er hat schon bei Patch 1.09 rumgemeckert. 

Ich habe nur die Mehrspieler-Komponenten installiert, weil bei der Komplett-Install. meckerte er das er eine Datei auf der Video-CD nicht finden konnte(Grund: CD verkratzt) und bei der MP-Install. brauchte man die nicht!

Eine Neuinstallation mache ich jetzt!


----------



## Solon25 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Hmm, Du hast doch einen CD Key dazu. Registriere dich mal bei der Blizzard Distribution und lass den Key registrieren, bzw. achte dann drauf ob der angenommen wird. Wenn es klappt, gehst Du auf deine Spieleseite und darfst es runterladen. Hat ja eh einen No-CD Patch bekommen.

Das mit der PCG Version war so eine Sache, müsstest mal oben im Sucher Diablo 2 eingeben und schauen, ob der Anleitungsthread speziell für die Heftversion noch existent ist.


----------



## GW-Player (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				Solon25 am 30.06.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Du hast doch einen CD Key dazu. Registriere dich mal bei der Blizzard Distribution und lass den Key registrieren, bzw. achte dann drauf ob der angenommen wird. Wenn es klappt, gehst Du auf deine Spieleseite und darfst es runterladen. Hat ja eh einen No-CD Patch bekommen.
> 
> Das mit der PCG Version war so eine Sache, müsstest mal oben im Sucher Diablo 2 eingeben und schauen, ob der Anleitungsthread speziell für die Heftversion noch existent ist.



Hab mich da mal registriert und warte jetzt auf die Aktivierungsmail!

Brauchen die immer so lange für so eine Mail?

Nein, der Thread ist nicht mehr existent!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 30.06.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich da mal registriert und warte jetzt auf die Aktivierungsmail!
> 
> Brauchen die immer so lange für so eine Mail?



was heißt hier "so lange"? der tipp von solon ist grad mal 40min alt - d.h. deine mail kann nicht älter als 30-40min sein... erwartest du ne mail schon nach ner minute? 

iss in ruhe mal ne kleinigkeit zu abend, schau nachrichten und danach noch mal email checken   aber so ne aktivierugsmail kann zB selbst bei kostenlosen foren auch mal nen tag oder mehr dauern...


----------



## GW-Player (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				Herbboy am 30.06.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 30.06.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenn es nur so, ich registrier mich irgendwo und dann kommt die meldung mit der mail. dann geh ich in mein mail-programm und die mail ist da.

Ist bisher die erste Mail dieser Art die solange braucht!

[EDIT]Problem gelöst! Ich habe jetzt mal nicht diese vier Dateien, die auf der Ersten-Hilfe-CD waren, ins Install-Verzeichnis kopiert!(Es stand so auf der CD!!!) Jetzt konnte ich alle Patches installieren!

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 30.06.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bisher die erste Mail dieser Art die solange braucht!


nee, dann hattest du bisher nur glück  kenne etliche seiten, bei denen so ne mail oder auch zB "neues passwort anfordern" gern mal stunden dauert...


----------



## GW-Player (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				Herbboy am 30.06.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 30.06.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, bin ich ein Glückspilz   

So hab jetzt die Patches installiert und wollte direkt mal spielen!

Wollte mich ins Battle.net einloggen und er sagt mir, Code wird schon benutzt!

Den Code habe ich erst heute von RR bekommen, da ich meinen alten Code nicht mehr gefunden hab und er so freundlich war, mir einen neuen zuzuschicken!
An der Stelle nochmal danke an RR. 

Mal schaun, ob ich noch einen Code bekomme, wäre echt super, dann könnte ich endlich nochmal D2 spielen.


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Ich habe erst an anderer Stelle hier gelesen (Sonstige Spielethemen/Blizzard Store) dass der PCG Key dort nicht geht. Meine Zugangsmail bekam ich damals direkt an die Mailadresse, evtl. ist da im Moment zuviel los wegen D-3. Scheint aber so, dass Du um den Suport nicht herum kommst..


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				Solon25 am 01.07.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erst an anderer Stelle hier gelesen (Sonstige Spielethemen/Blizzard Store) dass der PCG Key dort nicht geht. Meine Zugangsmail bekam ich damals direkt an die Mailadresse, evtl. ist da im Moment zuviel los wegen D-3. Scheint aber so, dass Du um den Suport nicht herum kommst..



hab gestern nachmittag auch mal mich angemeldet, wollte meine gekauften D2-versionen "freischalten" zum download. habe aber auch noch keine bestätigung bekommen, obwohl ich im account sogar zusätzlich nochmal ne mail angefordert hatte...


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem neusten Patch von D2:LoD, er funktioniert einfach nicht so wie er soll ich muss immernoch die CD einlegen...
Deshalb hab ich mir den Patch von Gamershell runtergeladen aber der updater sagt mir nur, dass ich nicht weiter updaten muss weil ich schon hab.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				The-Suffering-Clone am 02.07.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem neusten Patch von D2:LoD, er funktioniert einfach nicht so wie er soll ich muss immernoch die CD einlegen...
> Deshalb hab ich mir den Patch von Gamershell runtergeladen aber der updater sagt mir nur, dass ich nicht weiter updaten muss weil ich schon hab.


Das Problem hatte ich auch, bekam dann den Tipp die .mpq Dateien von der LoD CD ins D-2 Verzeichnis zu kopieren und das hat auch geholfen. Sind 4 .mpq Dateien auf der CD.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Nein das hat auch nicht geholfen Ingame zeigt er mir jetzt version 1.09 an und im Updater steht 1.0.12


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				The-Suffering-Clone am 02.07.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das hat auch nicht geholfen Ingame zeigt er mir jetzt version 1.09 an und im Updater steht 1.0.12


Finde ich seltsam, ich hab sogar die vorigen .mpq Dateien überschreiben lassen. Evtl. hast Du da jetzt durch Patchversuche ein wenig Kuddel Muddel in den Angaben/der Registry und musst es möglicherweise neu installieren..


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

*keuch* *schwitz*

Hat jetzt aber geklappt  
Danke


----------



## GW-Player (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

Hab heute von RR eine kleine FAQ bekommen:

Vielleicht hilft sie ein paar Leuten die PCG-Version zum laufen zu bringen! Ich werde es gleich auch nochmal probieren!!!



			
				Rainer Rosshirt schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sicherheit aber noch
> Kleines FAQ zu Diablo 2!
> 
> 
> ...



P.S. Hab heute bei Blizzard nochmal eine Aktivierungsmail angefordert und diesmal kam sie direkt an! Auf den Link geklickt! E-Mailprogramm geöffnet! E-Mail da!!!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 02.07.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Hab heute bei Blizzard nochmal eine Aktivierungsmail angefordert und diesmal kam sie direkt an! Auf den Link geklickt! E-Mailprogramm geöffnet! E-Mail da!!!


muss ich auch mal machen, bei mir kam nämlich noch nix an...


----------



## GW-Player (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*

So jetzt bin ich beim nächsten Problem angekommen...leider!

Ich habe jetzt Diablo2 errfolgreich installiert und es läuft auch ganz prima(nur die grafik ist augenkrebsverursachend  )!
Dann habe ich mir am Wochenende Diablo2: Lord of Destruction bei Amazon bestellt und es ist heute angekommen.
Natürlich wollte ich es direkt installieren, aber es scheiterte schon beim Installationsprogramm.

Dies sagte mir nämlich direkt:

"Bitte installieren sie Diablo2 um Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction installieren zu können!"

Komischerweise ist aber Diablo 2 schon installiert.

Es handelt sich bei der installierten Diablo2-Version um die Version 1.12! Ich habe leider keine ungepatche D2-Version, da ich mir D2 direkt bei Blizzard runtergeladen hab!

Könnt ihr mir helfen?!

Danke schon mal im voraus!

Gruß an alle Leser

P.S. Ein Sternie könnte die Thread ja mal in [Diablo2] Probleme (o.ä.) umbenennen!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 07.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies sagte mir nämlich direkt:
> 
> "Bitte installieren sie Diablo2 um Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction installieren zu können!"
> 
> Komischerweise ist aber Diablo 2 schon installiert.



lad dir LoD über deinen blizzardaccount einfach runter, dann installierst du diese DLoad version. als key nimmst du - wie zuvor bei D2 - den vom originalspiel.

hab es gestern selber auch so gemacht. LoD is auch nicht so groß wie D2, geht also schneller.


----------



## GW-Player (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				Herbboy am 07.07.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 07.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es schon bei Blizzard registriert. 
Es ist trotzdem sche***, jetzt kauf ich mir extra eine CD-Version damit ich es mir nicht runterladen muss und dann funzt das nicht!. 

Ich habe 5 Stunden gebraucht bis Diablo2 runtergeladen hab!!! (scheiß dsl light)

Ich war eigentlich froh das ich das nicht schon wieder machen muss und dann das...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Diablo2 patchen nicht möglich*



			
				GW-Player am 07.07.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es schon bei Blizzard registriert.
> Es ist trotzdem sche***, jetzt kauf ich mir extra eine CD-Version damit ich es mir nicht runterladen muss und dann funzt das nicht!.
> 
> Ich habe 5 Stunden gebraucht bis Diablo2 runtergeladen hab!!! (scheiß dsl light)
> ...


das liegt halt daran, dass die DLoad-version quasi ne "gecrackte" ist, aber halt offiziell.nur "weiß" das das setup von LoD halt nicht und findet keine "legale" version.

vlt. gibt es ja einen patch, den man VOR der installation von LoD installieren kann für deinen fall?


----------

